# Homemade Decongestants and/or Cough Suppressants?



## Maverick2272

Anybody ever make their own home remedies for congestion, runny noses, and coughs??
Everybody in the house is sick right now 

With three sick kids (3, 7, 10) and wife sick as well, we ran thru the Nyquil fast and it didn't even make a dent. For the three year old all I can ever find is the fever reducer stuff, doesn't do a thing for the runny nose or cough and I hate feeding them cough drop after cough drop all day.
It's not like I have never had to deal with sick kids, I became a stay at home dad in 01 so the wife could pursue her dream of starting her own gardening business, and I didn't join on with her until last year. I still do most of the housework, cooking, etc. but this is the first time I have had to deal with _everyone_ being sick _at the same time_!!

Help!!


----------



## wysiwyg

Maverick2272,
Sorry to hear that, when my kids were young, I bought a nebulizator and was great to cope with Michigan Winter colds. Unfortunately, I gave it away many years ago.
If this is a significant problem, let me know, I can check with my friends to see if they still have the machine to ship it to you.


----------



## Maverick2272

Its funny that you should mention that, seems like the cold start hitting in November and up until mid March/April at least one person in the house is sick. Its just cold after cold, and we always thought we were just passing it round and round to each other. Now I am wondering if I need to start thinking about a better filter on the furnace and maybe getting the ducts cleaning. Maybe even a humidifier?
Its an old house, so dust is a constant problem for us. We used to have flooding in the basement, but solved that and ripped everything out so I know its not mold, well pretty sure its not. Maybe I should start checking seals and piping in the kitchen and bathroom as well.
Funny thing is, I am the one with the weakened immune system (diabetes) and I seem to be doing better than everyone else. Thank God for that at least! LOL.
I will have to look up what a nebulizator to see what it is? If you think it helps I will be glad to get one...
I will try most anything right now!


----------



## wysiwyg

Maverick2272,
A nebulizator is just a compressor that vaporizes water plus any soluble medicine you add and sends it via nose and mouth to your body.  Do a google search for a more detailed explanation.  This was very helpfull when my kids were young.
Relative to your home, you should clean the heating ducts (specially the return ducts) and install a humidifier (the nebulizator is basically a personal humidifier).  I have also an electronic filter -was installed before I purchase this home- that I am very happy with but probably replace next year for a non-ozone producing unit.
I will check with my friends and let you know if I can ship you the unit before the end of the week.
Regards


----------



## Maverick2272

That is so very generous of you! Don't you want any money for it? I will at least pay for the shipping but also am more than happy to pay whatever they are asking for it.


----------



## Michael in FtW

Phase 1 - chicken soup. Science has so far proven it doesn't have anything "specific" that makes it work ... generations of grandma's will spit in the eye of science because there IS something in chicken soup that DOES work! Well, if nothing else - it can't hurt (unless you're allergic to chicken).

Phase 2 - a cup of hot lemonade with a teaspoon of honey. You could also do hot spiced tea with honey or hot Dr. Pepper with a slice of lemon. This might tie back to the chicken soup cure - drinking hot liquids helps break up chest congestion in cases of colds and flu.

A hot water humidifier and a glob of Vicks ... Vicks has menthol, menthol is a natural bronchodilator - makes breathihng easier (back in the old days, doctors prescribed menthol cigarettes for asthmatics - they were called asthma cigarettes). Or, heck, just rub some Vicks on the kids' chests - body heat will vaporize the menthol!

Hot chicken soup, hot lemonaide with honey, a good chest rub of Vicks - not a cure (that takes 3-5 days and mother nature in most cases), but it will certainly help the symptoms!


----------



## Maverick2272

Got the chicken soup, but not the grandma -  maybe thats the missing ingredient 

I have been giving them hot fluids, but nothing specific - I have spiced tea and honey so i will start that, and may go out for some lemonade as well for the kids, if I can get myself up cause now I am sick, although the oldest did go back to school today.

The wife uses the vicks rub constantly, I dont think it helps but I dont stop her either. I saw the Vicks machines at the store a couple of weeks back that put the stuff into the air, but the wife poo poo'd it for monetary reasons. Well she is in bed and I am not, so when I got out I just might over-ride her veto and get one!

Thanks!


----------



## YT2095

I know an old Gypsy recipe that works (and I have tried it), get a dinner plate, and put sliced onions on it, then cover it with honey and leave it stand overnight.

pour off the (now liquid) honey into a bottle and use that as cough/sore throat medicine.


----------



## Bean208

When my kids are sick I run the humidifier in their room and plug in a SudaCare Children's Nightime Vapor Plug.  These things are great and seem to really do the trick!!  We found them in a local drug store.  Here is a link a site with information on them.

SudaCare® Children' s Nighttime Vapor-Plug® Mini Waterless Vaporizer


----------



## Constance

Michael's right on with his recommendations. If you use the spiced tea, add a squeeze of lemon, as that helps cut the phlegm.

For adults, I make a hot toddy with a cup of spiced tea, squeeze of lemon, tablespoon of honey, and a shot of good sippin' whiskey or brandy. The liquor helps one sweat out the fever and get some sleep. 
I don't think it would hurt to add a teaspoon of whiskey for a child, but these days that's pretty well taboo, I guess.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bourbon, Honey (or simple syrup) some lemon works nicely. In fact just by a bottle of Wild Turkey American Honey (71 Proof)...Give by the teaspoon...


----------



## Maverick2272

I am back from the store. I picked up a humidifier for the main areas, and two Vick's warm air humidifiers for the kids room and ours. They are going now, hope it helps.
I also picked up the lemonade so the kids can have the warm lemonade and honey. The wife remembers the hot toddy but couldn't remember whats in it, so thank you for that!
She also says she has heard of the gypsy remedy, I have onions and honey so I just might give that a shot to just to see.
I am thinking, if she heard of all these things why didn't she tell me?? LOL. She says she remembers _about_ them just not how to make them or whats in them. I know I had heard about home remedies before, so I was hoping you guys would have some of them in your arsenal! I know there are tons listed on the Internet, but I would rather hear from people that actually use them, too important and the Internet is too unreliable for this stuff.
I am just tired of paying the high prices for the OTC stuff and not having it work that well, so I appreciate all the home made stuff you guys are giving me!
Thanks!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I really feel for you Maverick. It's horrible having your entire family sick. I don't use OTC stuff much because it doesn't seem to really help anyway. The advice given here is very good. Warm liquids with honey are soothing to throats and help keep you hydrated. Chicken soup really _is_ good. I also feed things like yogurt, cottage cheese, and fruits. Don't laugh - I also am a firm believer in the healing power of a hot bath. The steam is good for coughs, it helps relieve aches and pains, and it helps sick people to sleep. While they soak in the tub, I change the sheets. It goes a long way towards a full night's sleep. Good luck and I hope you're all well soon.


----------



## Alix

Look for Advil cold and sinus. I'm not sure how old your kids are, but depending on their age/weight they may be able to take these. They are a freaking miracle drug. Everyone (except me) in our family got sick on a much anticipated trip to Disney World and Advil cold and sinus got my husband (39) daughter #1 (10) and daughter #2 (8 and very skinny!!) from being miserable the whole trip.


----------



## GotGarlic

This won't help now, but for the future: Ever since I started getting flu shots, I have rarely gotten a cold - maybe 2-3 in 10 years. Yes, it's a sample size of one, but FWIW, there you go


----------



## wysiwyg

Maverick2722,
I just got a message from my friend who I gave the nebulizator, they don't have it anymore.  Apparently, his wife sold it this summer with some other stuff on a garage sale.
Sorry about this, I thought they still had it.


----------



## Maverick2272

Thats OK, I really appreciate you looking into it, and am very grateful for the offer!
Thank you!
The two Vicks warm air humidifiers seem to be helping some, and the kids seem to have recovered, and the humidifier downstairs is helping. The wife still has a terrible chest cough and congestion, though. I keep trying to get her to get into the Dr., but she is stubborn, grrrr.
I looked into having the ducts cleaned and re-sealed, its about $800 but I think it is worth it?
Can't hurt at least.
Thank you all for your help. We tried the lemonade with honey and the kids liked it and said it helped. I found out I was out of onions, so as soon as I get some I am going to try the gypsy cough syrup.
My wife was thinking of adding crushed aspirin to the lemonade mixture and maybe the cough syrup, can't hurt?
I stocked up on  chicken soup as well 

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Maverick2272 said:
			
		

> ... My wife was thinking of adding crushed aspirin to the lemonade mixture and maybe the cough syrup, can't hurt? ...


 
*YES - IT CAN!!!* Read this before you do it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Michael in FtW said:


> *YES - IT CAN!!!* Read this before you do it.


Michael is right. While Reye's Syndrome is relatively rare, it's high fatality rate is responsible for pediatricians recommending against giving children aspirin. You can alternate ibuprofen and acetaminophen to bring down fever and control pain safely in children but no aspirin. I worked for a veterinarian many years ago who's 3 year old son had been given aspirin for a viral infection and a week later, he developed Reye's Syndrome and died within hours of becoming ill.


----------



## Maverick2272

yikes! thanks guys for the info, could have been a disaster there for us. But this means I could put some acetaminophen in if I wanted to? Or in your opinions is it best to just stay away from adding anything entirely?
Maybe there is something that naturally reduces fever or pain that can be added?
I feel another Google search coming on, LOL.


----------



## Constance

Maverick2272 said:


> My wife was thinking of adding crushed aspirin to the lemonade mixture and maybe the cough syrup, can't hurt?



Never give aspirin to children who have the flu. It can cause deadly Reye's Syndrome. 

HOME


If a child has a high fever that can't be reduced with tylenol (acetaminophen), the best way to cool them down is in a tub of tepid water. (Shouldn't feel cold or hot to your arm.) They will shiver and probably cry, but it will knock the fever down in a hurry. It only takes a few minutes, then take child out of the tub, wrap in a big fluffy towel, and hug liberally. This also works for adults.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> yikes! thanks guys for the info, could have been a disaster there for us. But this means I could put some acetaminophen in if I wanted to? Or in your opinions is it best to just stay away from adding anything entirely?
> Maybe there is something that naturally reduces fever or pain that can be added?
> I feel another Google search coming on, LOL.


Acetaminophen or ibuprofen are the 2 meds generally considered safe for children to reduce fever and relieve pain. Dosages are calculated according to body weight and are on the medication bottle. I wasn't sure if you were asking if you should put some in a big pitcher of lemonade (not a good idea), or just going to mix up each person's dose in their cup of lemonade, which would be the way to do it. And yes, if my kids are feeling _awful _with aches and pains, I will treat them with acetaminophen or ibuprofen. But if they just have fevers and it isn't making them feel bad, I don't treat fevers automatically. Of course, none of mine have seizure disorders or anything like that. If you are worried or unsure, a phone call to your pediatrician's office will give you more info. Usually, the nurse will be happy to advise you on how to treat at home rather than bring kids with viral infections into the office. With these colds and flu that have been going around, doctor's offices are swamped!


----------



## Maverick2272

Yes, I was thinking of individual dosages. My kids are otherwise healthy, and usually I don't treat fevers right away but rather wait it out and if it gets worse or they start to complain more then I do. I think I have had only one occasion to take a child to the emergency room for a fever and it was getting pretty high.
So yea, just thinking if their aches and pains get too much adding a child dosage to the mixture. I know they could just take the pills and the hot drink but hey why not kill two birds with one stone.
Oh, and the wife says she knows not to give the kids aspirin already, I just thought it was only when they were sick. Even so the only one that has taken any aspirin in the past was the oldest and she is 10. Right now I think the only aspirin we have in the house anyway is mine, everything else is either acetaminophen or ibuprofen.
Anyway, thought this would be a good post to keep exchanging home remedies, tis the season for it LOL.


----------



## csalt

So sorry to hear about your winter miseries and do hope all of you feel better very soon.
If the sick persons are not actually in their bedrooms but resting downstairs, give the rooms a blast of fresh air, that helps too.


----------

